# Anyone been to Kosovo?



## Carolinian (Aug 18, 2009)

I will make a swing through Kosovo, one of the two European countries I have never been to (the other is Belarus) next week after visiting Greece, Turkey, and Macedonia.  Anyone have any suggestions of things not to miss in Kosovo?


----------



## thheath (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd also like to find out more information on Kosovo.  I see a few interesting places for rent on VRBO.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually, I am sitting in an internet cafe in Pristina right now.

I was in Prizren, today, which is IMHO the best of the cities in Kosovo.  It reminds me quite a bit of Sarajevo, Bosnia.  The train to Peja (Pec to the Serbs) was also quite scenic.  Prices here are very cheap for transportation, hotel, food, etc.  Even the internet cafe is only 50 cents per hour.

However, the place I have enjoyed most on this trip has been Ohrid, Macedonia.


----------



## thheath (Aug 27, 2009)

I've not been following the political scene there and the surrounding countries.  Are there safety issues, especially for Americans?   You are well traveled in Eastern Europe, what countries would you not recommend for the same reason?  Thanks


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 28, 2009)

thheath said:


> I've not been following the political scene there and the surrounding countries.  Are there safety issues, especially for Americans?   You are well traveled in Eastern Europe, what countries would you not recommend for the same reason?  Thanks



The first place with a safety issue is the unrecognized statelet of Transnistria between Ukraine and Moldova.  I went through it years ago with no problem, but would not even pass through by train or bus today.

Then there is Russia, especially Moscow, where crooked police who will shake down tourists can be a problem.  You are more likely to be stolen from by a crook in a uniform than a civilian crook.  I have never had it happen to me, but I have heard lots of stories.  St. Petersburg does not seem to have as much of a problem.

Belarus can also present a problem for foreigners, depending on the political situation at the moment.

Otherwise, just normal street smarts as to low intensity crime is all you really need to worry about.


----------

